# is loose stool considered diarrhea



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

hi friendsis there a difference between loose stool and diarrhea----should i be freaking out because i had 2 easily passed stools?--im starting to have a hard time telling whats normal and whats not---can someone please talk to me about this---it will help with my "poopP anxiety!thanms


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

From what I have read and what I've been told by doctors, loose or non-formed stools is considered diarrhea if you have more then 3 bouts a day. From what you have posted, I would not think you need to worry. If it becomes more severe, then I would contact a doctor for advice. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Loose stools are in the diarrhea side of the spectrum, but 2-3 loose stools a day is usually not worrisome the way copious watery diarrhea dozens of times a day would be.Like a lot of things there is a range and the mild end is typically "no big deal" but severe diarrhea may need medical intervention if more fluid and electrolytes are going out than you can replace.So not all diarrhea is equally problematic.Normal is from 3 BM's a week to 3 BM's a day and the stool should be easy to pass without straining. If you have to strain or the stool is dry and hard to pass that is on the constipation end of things.


----------



## condition (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, I in a similar situation. I have loose stool all my life. My bowel movements depend on the day. My main problem is not this however, its the bloating at work. I wake up a bit earlier than 7 to prepare the kids for school. Then at 0730 I leave for work and return around 1730-1800 in the afternoon. I cannot have a bowel movement that early (at 0700) and I eat at work twice, mainly German bread with butter or two slices of cheese. I tried leave the cheese out without result. The problem continues because when I return home I feel that I do not finish my bowel movement and that it is incomplete, but I cannot finish it and the gas continues.I have spent money on various probiotics, Sciff's Digestive Advantage Intensive bowel support and Sciff's Gas Defense Formula. The Gas defense formula has not helped AT ALL for gas and both formulas did not harden stools at all. The only difference both formulas made was that I had an additional bowel movement at evening around 2200, which I never had that late almost all my life. Sciff's probiotics didn't work for me, as I feel the same bloating after on sandwich, even now that I take two per day (instead of one). Not any confidence as its written in the box.Jarrow Formulas, Jarrow-Dophilus EPS, acted differently than Sciff's, they reduced a lot my heartburn, didn't have a second bowel movement at night but not improvement at loose stool or bloating gas etc. Then I bought Gas-X Antigas with simethicone. That didn't make any noticeable difference either.I even got benefiber to use before leaving office so when I got home my bowel movement to be complete, but didn't help either. Although I wanted badly to go to the bathroom, my bowel movement remained incomplete and had gas shortly after.Well I also tried recommended foods, herbs like oil of oregano, bananas etc. Now I am waiting Dr. Ohhira Probiotics to arrive from U.S. but I am not feeling optimistic. Additionally I am taking occasionally imodium that doesn't help from bloating. Any help will be very highly appreciated.


----------

